# How difficult are you? (Test)



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I took the Difficult person test, and got curious how people score.

*Explanation of Facets:*
*Callousness* is characterized by lacking empathy or concern for others. People high in callousness typically have deficits in genuine social sentiments and are often experienced by others as coarsely uncivil. In other words, they often make people feel uncomfortable.

*Grandiosity* can be described as having a grandiose sense of self-importance and the thought that one is better than others. People high in grandiosity often tout their abilities and their accomplishments while downplaying the contributions of others. They tend to put themselves on a pedestal and have a sense of entitlement about them.

*Aggressiveness* is the tendency to behave rudely and with hostility toward others. Aggressiveness may be doubly hurtful to others if combined with callousness, since the aggressive person may thus be both intimidating and unfeeling in their demeanor.

*Suspicion* is the tendency to harbor a strong and unreasoning distrust of others. Suspicious people often question the motives of even those who act loyally and devotedly toward them. Such people are often reluctant to open up to others and may interpret kind-hearted gestures as attempts to deceive them.

*Manipulativeness* is the inclination to exploit others to derive benefits for oneself. Manipulative people take other people for granted and use them to realize their own wishes and goals, thinking little of interpersonal reciprocity or the rights of others. Such people often exhaust and frustrate those around them, since they give little in return for the services and favors they extract from others.

*Dominance* is the tendency to put on airs of superiority and talk down to others. Domineering individuals have a strong desire to be seen as leaders and often react with combativeness when they cannot get what they want. They frustrate others by meddling in their affairs and with their attempts to control the decisions of those around them.

*Risk-taking* is the propensity to engage in risky behavior for the sake of experiencing thrills. People high in this trait impulsively seek sensations to overcome boredom, and often get pleasure from shocking others with their adventures and stunts. Risk-takers often make those around them ill at ease since their actions may have consequences for others as well as themselves.
------------

Not surprisingly, I'm not difficult to get along with (Not bragging, just.. being a people pleaser that is obvious to me). Not surprisingly, the vast majority on the Norwegian forum I'm quitting score super high on aggressiveness. I'm guessing there will be more diversity here


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm easy


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Very difficult


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I got this: You are an easy person to get along with (20.71%).

Apparently I have moderate levels of aggressiveness - I think this is just due to some of the things I am forced to do for my job. Sometimes I have to force myself to be more aggressive than I would normally be inclined to want be because it's a very competitive environment. Which I'm not really comfortable with but it is what it is.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

easy, 30










I would have scored as much less easy a few years back tho


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Easy yet suspicious >_>


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

"You are a very easy person to get along with (15.71%)"... which makes it odd that so few people actually do get along with me.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

There are a lot of cool tests on this site. We should start a general tests thread for people to share their results for any of these various tests. I would do it but I lack motivation and initiative.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> You are an easy person to get along with (29.29%).


Haha that is so not true. I had difficulty with how some of the questions were worded as well though. Also it seems to be testing for dark triad personality traits more than anything and many people with those traits are easy for people to get along with, at least superficially. Though I don't tend to get on with people like that.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

You are an easy person to get along with (22.86%).

I got zero on grandiosity and zero on dominance. Nothing I didn't already know :sigh 

the questions were repetitive though it seemed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> > You are an easy person to get along with (29.29%).
> 
> 
> Haha that is so not true.


I think it is true though if people accepted you as you are & not what they think you should be.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Apparently I'm easy to get along with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> I think it is true though if people accepted you as you are & not what they think you should be.


Probably would help avoid some things/arguments, but I'm not the best with social stuff anyway.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Perhaps unsurprisingly, I am not a difficult person to get along with.










I think, in fact, I'm more difficult to get along with than this, but not for any of the reasons on the test. I think I'm difficult for other people to understand, and therefore frustrating to deal with at times. I just happen to be easy going.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

You are a somewhat difficult person to get along with (45%).

Only 45%?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

43% but I somewhat knew this already hence I keep this from anyone and everyone.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> 43% but I somewhat knew this already hence I keep this from anyone and everyone.


I try not to display it too much but it seems to come out when I'm provoked. Which I think can be a normal reaction, especially if having to deal with people who think that they can easily take advantage and it builds up over time.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

easy 39.29%


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ Easy with that aggression though ? : /


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

You are a somewhat difficult person to get along with (44.29%).


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Seeing that I don't really enjoy being around people, I'm not surprised. I have said in the past, that I don't hate people, I'm not a misanthrope that delights in the suffering of others - if anything I wish them the best and appreciate what they do. I just prefer to be left alone. To that end, most of my answers were defaulted toward the middle. All of these tendencies listed above, even though they sound horrible, are beneficial for social people :lol

*You are an easy person to get along with (22.14%).*

Yep, I am pretty laid back and don't play games as well as don't take things too seriously around people. I mostly just like to joke around, and talk about nonsense. Now that I am done, patting myself on the back, perhaps they should bump up my Grandiosity rating a bit.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

You are an easy person to get along with (28.57%).










Looks about right, though I'm surprised Suspicion isn't higher. And I'm surprised Manipulativeness is even as high as it is; I don't see myself as being manipulative at all. Very suspicious and somewhat callous though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

blue2 said:


> ^^ Easy with that aggression though ? : /


test said it so it's true


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Very certain my mom is a major contributor in shaping me to have these results. And I would think many abused people might have similar spectrum results as this. Although being an "easy person" labeled under the criteria of this test I would think isn't necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

You are a very easy person to get along with (8.57%). This has definitely improved over time :lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

_You are a *somewhat difficult* person to get along with (43.57%)_.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

@Amphoteric That makes me feel accomplished, I've achieved the somewhat difficult.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Paul said:


> @Amphoteric That makes me feel accomplished, I've achieved the somewhat difficult.


:lol Definitely something to add to your CV!


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

i got 37%, but there are more ways to be difficult than this test shows and i'm uncertain about my answers to some question, so it should probably be higher


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This is self testimony and the test can be very inaccurate, after all 35 questions doesn't embody me.


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

*You are an easy person to get along with (21.43%).*


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I got 54% with a high callousness and suspicion rating. Surprised that I’m the higher end of responses here because I think I’m very easy to deal with as I make very little noise and few people are even aware of my existence.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Easy to get along with 15,1 %


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I didn’t realise what I jerk I am lol! It really is a case of 'it's not you, it's me..' 😟


----------

